# Hi Clomid Girls - hoping for some more advice!



## Debbie1234 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi girls,

I did post afew months back but still not sure what to do so thought I would ask you for some advise....not convinced about my Consultants advise to take clomid.

I am ovulating - the blood tests came back fine and I also use the clear blue monitor and always get a peak. DH results also now ok (2nd test fine after getting a worrying result on the first one).

We have been trying for 18 months and I have had a lap & dye - all ok. 

The Consultant has said that I should start taking clomid in March if still nothing. He wants me to start on a dose of 100 - thats why I posted before, I was worried about why he was starting me so high especially as I am ovulating already  

On your helpful advise I went back to him to query the dose as you all felt it was abit odd. He just said that he doesnt believe in mucking around and cant see the point in starting on a lower dose. When I asked if this could have any ill affects he just said "Twins" and laughed!!! I have read that it can be dangerous to over stimulate the ovaries as it could produce too many eggs and lead to multiple pregnancies. Isnt this why they start you off low and then build up??

My DH thinks I should trust the "expert" but to be honest his blase attitude worries me!! Half feel like ignoring his advise and steering clear of the Clomid altogether but then if it could help us maybe I should take it but a smaller dose??

Grateful for any advise or opinions!!

Merry Christmas to you all and loads of seasonal baby dust  

Debbie
x


----------



## racki (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Debbie,

Sorry to hear that your so confused. I would stick with the consultant's advice chick. If your being monitored regularly with scans and blood tests while taking clomid then I would just suggest cracking on with it.

If they thought they were putting you at risk of over stimulation they would have started on lower dose.

Check the side effects and if you get any s/e that are not on the list give your consultant a call, i'm sure they will be happy to put your mind at rest.

I am on my first month of clomid and have had quite a lot of questions it's just natural to worry when going through this process.

Good luck


----------



## Debbie1234 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Racki,

Thanks for the reply. Hes not going to scan me? He has just given me the prescription and washed his hands of me! Should I be scanned then


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Debbie

I can understand why you're concerned.  I ovulate naturally as well and I fall in the unexplained category.  I was given 50mg of clomid for 6 months.  My cons scanned me on the first month and at one point they thought they would have to cut my dose in half as I had 4 follicles developing, although a few days later only 2 matured so my dose was left at 50mg.  If you are already ovulating I would think that 100mg would be rather strong for you.  Obviously I'm no expert on this, but if I was you I think I'd be seeking a second opinion from another Dr about the dose and to ask for at least one month of monitoring.  

Having said all that, I've just finished my 6th and final round of clomid and I've not had any luck so maybe producing more eggs would have helped me!

Hope this helps and I've not worried you further!

Take care and good luck

Txx


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Debbie

I am pretty simular to you.  DP results were fine and mine were also fine.  Had lap and dye and they never found nothing. I ovulate naturally. 

My consultant put me straight on 100mg, I also questioned him and basically got the same answer as you. that he didn't see the point in mucking about with the lower dosage and that he always prescribes 100mg straight away.
My consultant is very good and I trusted what he said and he can't be that wrong if thats what he always prescribes, he said he didn't see the point in 50mg as if  he it didn't work then he would end up putting me on 100mg eventually anyways so why prolong the wait?
I agreed with him and am on my second month now, in my 2WW, fingers crossed. x x x 

Hope this helps.
and its natural to worry, we all do.  

Merry Xmas 
Toni
x x x


----------



## Debbie1234 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Toni,

That sounds like what my consultant said word for word - you arent seeing Dr Fountain by any chance are you  

He also said that he started his "patients" straight on 100 and that he had never seen any problems. I suppose then it is just differences of opinion. 

Best of luck with your 2ww - what a fantastic christmas pressie that you be for you  

Merry Christmas,

Debbie
x


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Debbie

I actually saw someone other than my actual consultant this time but he works along side my consultant and I actually preferred him so I've requested him for my next appointment in March but for the life of me I can't remember his name? 
He's at Ashford hospital in Ashford Middlesex. 

Last month (first month on Clomid) DP was working away so it was a bit of a wasted month but this month he has been at home so this month is our best chance so far and I'm praying so much.  
I've actually thought that if I got a BFP that I would wrap the test up and put it under the tree for DP, it would be the best pressie I could give him.  Funny isn't it how your mind runs wild   

Merry Xmas hun and try not to worry too much.  I know its hard I have posted loads of questions on here, it seeems I think of something new to ask every week. 

Toni
x x x


----------



## Debbie1234 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ahhh ok no it must be a different Consultant - I am in Salisbury. They must have trained at the same University eh  

I know what you mean about your mind running wild. I have done that so may times when my AF has been late - had this plan one month of getting a bottle of Schloer (think thats how you spell it) and putting it in an ice bucket with a candle lite dinner just to see his expression when I dug out Schloer rather than Champers!!

When are you due to do your test? I will cross my fingers for you!


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Debbie

I test on the 28th, I'm tempted to test early on xmas day but I might end up ruining my day. So I think I'll just leave it and see if the witch turns up! 

I have all different thoughts everytime my AF is late.  My cyles are normal 24/25 days and on my first month of Clomid my cycle went to 30 days.  I was so excited thinking this was it.  I stayed away from the tests and just thought I'd wait and see.  Well from what I gathered from FF is that your cycles can lengthen on Clomid and needless to say AF arrived.  But that month (last month) my mind was on overtime. thinking about how I would tell DP and what we would do etc etc. 

I liked your story, it does make me laugh how we all have these little stories that we plan out.  Hopefully for all of us we will live those stories at some point. 

Toni
x x x


----------



## uk_angel (Dec 26, 2006)

What a fantastic forum this is....it seems that YOUR questions are also MINE 
I have just been on my first dosage of clomid and im really really confused.On day 21 i had a small amount of bleeding with clots which quickly turned to more of a brown discharge? this lasted about 2 days. I called the clinice and was advised not to take 2nd dose of clomid until i had a "proper" bleed...i am now on day 35 and no signs of anything. I have done 3 clear blue tests so far and....BFN 
I have had tender breasts and bloated stomach and have felt sickly most of the time.
Oops i should have pointed out at the begining that...i will be 46 in feb and my husband will be 45 in April this is my 2nd marriage and we have been trying for almost 2 years to have a child between us. I already have had 4 kids. All my tests came back with good results...im ovulating...im fertile...my husband's sperm are slow moving, originally he only had 40% of moving sperm but he has been taking vitiamins  a whole mix of them! The last tests showed he has now 60% moving.
What i cant figure out is this...IF my tests are good they WHY on earth am i using clomid? I didnt question this at the hospital because i was greatful just to get some help. However i have a head full of questions and just dont know whats what any more.
Are there any other people in here that are in our age group? or has anyone heard any sucsess stories from people in my age group please?.
We would be so greatful for any responses recieved.
Many thanks....
uk_angel xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi hun,

We had been trying for 18months when i was put on 100mg clomid too. My partners   were ok, and i also had a lap and dye and all fine. He started me on 100mg, with follicle tracking first month to check all was well. I was ovulating before clomid(they think) but they never checked if i was or not. My consulatant had very much the same opinion i think, as if clomid didn't work i think he was thinking about moving onto IUI or IVF so he wanted it to work for us. If you feel uncomfortable, maybe ask them if they will track you for longer(you may have to pay), at least then you'll know roughly how many follies are mature to try and avoid OHSS(over hyperstimulation)
Good luck!

p.s i am starting back on clomid today so feel free to have me as a cycle buddy!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

uk_angel said:


> All my tests came back with good results...im ovulating...im fertile...my husband's sperm are slow moving, originally he only had 40% of moving sperm but he has been taking vitiamins a whole mix of them! The last tests showed he has now 60% moving.
> What i cant figure out is this...IF my tests are good they WHY on earth am i using clomid?


Angel- sometimes ovulation in women over 35 can be sporadic, and egg quality can be reduced. Clomid can help make you ovulate every month, and can also improve egg quality too, which may be why they have put you on clomid. It is another step they can try before offering more invasive procedures which can be pricey-such as ivf. Good luck!


----------



## Debbie1234 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Bubbleicious,

Thanks for all the info. You mentioned OHSS - do you know if this can be dangerous? Its just that my consultant is not going to scan me - not even the first month. But then again he does use this same procedure with all his patients and he said that they all seem ok so it cant be that harmful? Is there just more chance of multiple births?

He has told me to take clomid starting in March if I am still not preggers. I am moving to Jamaica for 3 years with my hubby in March (which of course is a lovely post but it has its down sides as there is no fertility treatment whatsoever  ). 

My Gynae has given me a prescription for Clomid and is just going to send me out there with it so if I get any problems on it I am pretty much screwed to be honest!. So I just want to make sure I feel comfortable that it wont do me any harm before I start chucking it down myself  

Thanks and take care,

Debbie.


----------

